# HELP!!! Aftermarket Radio - Wiring Harness AUDI A4



## Renhcets (Jun 24, 2007)

Alright, I have a Pioneer Radio that I want to put into my 96 A4. I got the aftermarket harness. The OE plugs don't fit into the aftermarket harness. I bought a second harness, SAME problem. Anyone else have this problem? Or know where I can get the wiring harness? All other cars I put a radio into never have I seen S%#@ like this...HELP!


----------



## kwalton (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: HELP!!! Aftermarket Radio - Wiring Harness AUDI A4 (Renhcets)*

your factory plugs are black and red right???


----------



## Chickenman35 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: HELP!!! Aftermarket Radio - Wiring Harness AUDI A4 (Renhcets)*

What is part number for harness? Metra has a new harness available. If your radio has a harness with a block of red, blue and yellow terminals then you have to use Metra #70-1787. 
Available from one of our sponsers:
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html










You may need a powered antenna lead as well. If AM reception is very poor.




_Modified by Chickenman35 at 11:57 AM 9-5-2007_


----------



## Renhcets (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: HELP!!! Aftermarket Radio - Wiring Harness AUDI A4 (Chickenman35)*

Thanks for the replies. After I was assured I had the right harness...I really didn't. The idiot at a local stereo shop sold me the wrong one. In fact...I now have to send my pioneer deck in to be fixed because it was fried. 
I explained to the guy that I had a bose stereo that was amplified. I went to a different place and he gave me the correct harness...which doesn't use the typical purple, green, white and grey wires for audio. It has rca hook-ups, 4 plugs in total (2 for front and 2 for rear). After I had the harness mess straightend out...I hook the pioneer up and no sound. The first harness plugged in correctly but the poles were right and screwed something up...glad i bought the extended warranty.
Thanks again!


----------



## Renhcets (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: HELP!!! Aftermarket Radio - Wiring Harness AUDI A4 (Chickenman35)*

By the way...the metra harness is the exact one I got and the antenna converter cable for $20.


----------



## Chickenman35 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: HELP!!! Aftermarket Radio - Wiring Harness AUDI A4 (Renhcets)*

Read the instrauctions carefully on the Metra 70-1787 harness ( I assume that is what you got ). The Bose amplified systems are hooked up a bit different than the regular amplified systems.
On Bose amplified systems both the front a rear speakers run through the factory amp. On regular amplified systems only the rear speakers run through the factory amp.
So for the Bose amplified system you have to use the White and Gray RCA's for the front speaker output and the Green and Purple RCA's for the rear speaker output. The white, white\black, gray and gray\black speaker wires are not used. 
*Be sure to connect the Blue\White Metra wire to the HU's amp turn-on wire. Or nothing will work . ( Note : On a Pioneer the Antenna remote wire usually doubles as an amp turn-on wire ) *
You may not have fried your Pioneer stereo. You may have just popped a fuse ( if it's not a wiring problem ). Pioneer has some pretty good protection circuits. 


_Modified by Chickenman35 at 12:13 PM 9-5-2007_


----------



## Renhcets (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: HELP!!! Aftermarket Radio - Wiring Harness AUDI A4 (Chickenman35)*

Thanks. I took my old pioneer deck from my other car and hooked it up the same way...works just fine. Was told there is a wiring difference between the non-amplified and amplified. The plugs are the same but the wiring in the plug(s) are different. The fuse did pop...assuming that was the only problem. Replaced it and no sound. It powers up and functions properly but that's it.


----------



## Chickenman35 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: HELP!!! Aftermarket Radio - Wiring Harness AUDI A4 (Renhcets)*

Was editing my post as you wrote. Note new wiring info. Also all Audi A4's use amplified systems. Just two different types. Regular and Bose.
Edit: Have you tried your new Pioneer in your other car? ( What is other car? ) If it powers up and functions I doubt if unit is fried. May be just a configuration problem. What Pioneer model is this? You may have to go into the setup Menu and change Rear output from Suvwoffer to Rear speaker.




_Modified by Chickenman35 at 12:19 PM 9-5-2007_


----------



## Renhcets (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: HELP!!! Aftermarket Radio - Wiring Harness AUDI A4 (Chickenman35)*

Thanks. I appreciate your help!


----------



## Chickenman35 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: HELP!!! Aftermarket Radio - Wiring Harness AUDI A4 (Renhcets)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Renhcets* »_Thanks. I appreciate your help! 

You're welcome. Keep us posted with the results. Good Luck.


----------

